# Flame Warriors (Again)



## Rilvor (Jul 9, 2010)

Since this topic hasn't been done in a couple years, I'm bringing it back.

For those of us here for it before, see if you've changed over the years on which you apply most as. I know I have.

http://redwing.hutman.net/~mreed/index.htm

It's very interesting to see the different types of forum posters no?

Feel free to post yourself and to post what you think others are. The rule here is you can't get mad about what other people think you are, since perceptions are just perceptions afterall. If you want to argue it, try taking it to a PM.

Admins and mods are fair game too.


----------



## Tally (Jul 9, 2010)

For me, I would say a combination of:

Evil clown
Coffee Klatch

I'll edit more in later.

Most members here have some Xenophobe in them. For a good reason.


----------



## Adelin (Jul 9, 2010)

Hmmm I'm guessing I'm a half "Innocence Abused" since I'm not really a favorable target of trolls, clowns and stuff. Hmmm I'm still trying to look for one that best suits me though.....-.-


----------



## Aden (Jul 9, 2010)

I found Rakuen


----------



## Trance (Jul 9, 2010)

Big Cat I think.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 9, 2010)

Gonna say I'm still a Big Cat.  Just not sure.  Seems like none of them are me.  >_>

Rilvor's a Weenie.  -cute eyes-


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 9, 2010)

Hell if I know, that list is long, and I'm tired.

I'll just make a template.

"Everyone else is a <trait1>, or seems to be <trait2>, but probably thinks they're a <trait3>.
I think I'm God."


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 9, 2010)

Rottweiler puppy maybe and some of yuk yuk.


----------



## Willow (Jul 9, 2010)

Somewhere between Jekyll and Hyde and Rottweiler Puppy 

I'm too lazy to look through anymore


----------



## Don (Jul 9, 2010)

I would probably be a mix of Jekyl and Hyde and Centurion. Though I also see a bit of Ideologue in me.


----------



## Dread Husky (Jul 9, 2010)

Most likely either a Grunter or a Lurker for me, not really sure.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 9, 2010)

Jerk :3

I'm a jerky jerk jerk

Jerky McJerkerson


----------



## SirRob (Jul 9, 2010)

Big Cat. Coffee Klatch, Fragile Femme, and Strumpet too.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 9, 2010)

Big Dog, Evil Clown, Howler, Issues, Jerk, Philosopher, Therapist, and Troller, at different times.

Also, I've slowly turned from Jekyll to Hyde throughout my years on the internet.


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 9, 2010)

These days I find myself more Troller than anything. I'm only around so long as I'm entertained.

Used to be Evil Clown\Godfather though (in 2008 around the Black Hole)


----------



## Rai Toku (Jul 9, 2010)

Lurker. Usually.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 9, 2010)

Roose. 

Surgat

SnowFox

Poet/TheDrunkenAce

Mojotech

Xipoid and nrr

Roose again. 

Big Dog is Exu, Rilvor, Azure, and myself. Any newfag that agrees with us is a me-too. 

Load Blown would say that I am this. 

Obviously Wolf-Bone

ADF is this, except about gold and silver. 

Poet tried to do this. 

TashkentFox. 

Tashkent again. 

CrusaderCat

Browder? 

This has to be another of mine, but also applies to just about everyone. Especially Newf. 

Load Blown. 

Ben. 

Axelfox

xxxKittyxxx

Here's to you, CynicalCirnoasdifp njadsi

In the beginning, there was only Irreverent. 

Load Blown so hardcore

CyberFox and RakuenGrowlithe of course...

Hey adrimor, Rigor sardonicus, that other name, ersatz, ???

Used to be Willow. 

Rakuen again

Exu, Tycho, Rilvor, Azure, Zeke, myself, anyone else that's cool. 

CyberFox, TashkentFox

Tycho. 

CynicalCirno again

nrr for sure

LK

Ben

Roose
 
Tashkent

Cirno

FUZZY ALIEN OH GOD D:

Jelly

SnowFox

I don't know who this is but oh gods is it adorable.

Whitenoise and PaxilRose. They rule us all. 

Here's to you, Rigor. 

Shenz, but xxxkittyxxx to a greater degree. 

Roose, Tashkent, CyberFox, Ty Vulpine, Rakuen. 

Mojotech 

This might be me. 

Roose so hardcore. 

Brazen and Paxil

All of us forum regulars.


----------



## Willow (Jul 9, 2010)

So then what am I now Jashwa, or did I already get it


----------



## Tally (Jul 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Used to be Willow.


 
Heh, that's exactly what I thought.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Jul 9, 2010)

Well I'm certainly not going to read through them all but from what I did go through I'd put myself as either (http://redwing.hutman.net/~mreed/warriorshtm/tirelessrebutter.htm) Tireless Rebutter or (http://redwing.hutman.net/~mreed/warriorshtm/philosopher.htm) Philosopher.

EDIT: how do you make links work in posts?


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 9, 2010)

Pi and to a much lesser extent nrr


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 9, 2010)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> Well I'm certainly not going to read through them all but from what I did go through I'd put myself as either (http://redwing.hutman.net/~mreed/warriorshtm/tirelessrebutter.htm) Tireless Rebutter or (http://redwing.hutman.net/~mreed/warriorshtm/philosopher.htm) Philosopher.
> 
> EDIT: how do you make links work in posts?


  Newfags can't triforce use url tags :B

It's  then /url in brackets


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 9, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> Pi and to a much lesser extent nrr


 I don't think you've talked to nrr enough if you're putting him at a much lesser extent 


Rakuen Growlithe said:


> Well I'm certainly not going to read through them all but from what I did go through I'd put myself as either (http://redwing.hutman.net/~mreed/warriorshtm/tirelessrebutter.htm) Tireless Rebutter or (http://redwing.hutman.net/~mreed/warriorshtm/philosopher.htm) Philosopher.
> 
> EDIT: how do you make links work in posts?


 Rakuen, it says that Philosopher is knowledgeable and a formidable warrior.


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I don't think you've talked to nrr enough if you're putting him at a much lesser extent


 
I only say to a lesser extent because nrr isn't a real son-of-a-bitch about it.

This is definitely Powerful Horse


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 9, 2010)

I am the evil motherfucking clown >:3


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 9, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> I only say to a lesser extent because nrr isn't a real son-of-a-bitch about it.
> 
> This is definitely Powerful Horse


 Oh, ok. That makes sense.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 9, 2010)

I like this thread, thanks for bring back Rilvor ^^


----------



## Willow (Jul 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Rakuen, it says that Philosopher is knowledgeable and a formidable warrior.


 Is it bad I giggled?


----------



## Tycho (Jul 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Tycho.


 
Hey now, that's-

that's not-

actually, that's pretty much true ;~;


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 9, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Hey now, that's-
> 
> that's not-
> 
> actually, that's pretty much true ;~;



Yea I'd have to agree, that's you in a nutshell :[


----------



## SirRob (Jul 9, 2010)

I think Jashwa had a little too much fun with this.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I think Jashwa had a little too much fun with this.


 I'd have a shit load of fun but I'm lazy ;_;


----------



## Willow (Jul 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I think Jashwa had a little too much fun with this.


 Hey, I think you're right


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 9, 2010)

Easily Dragoneer and Arshes Nei

Surgat and another Admin/mod I can't remember

Load Blown

That person with the pink dragon avatar

Bambi

David, Azure, myself, Jashwa mostly are the big dogs. Forum has tons of me-toos depending on the flavor of the day

Occasionaly hugboxer like Fuzzy that wanders in

Wolf-Bone all the way. Maybe even Jelly Hurwit and Load Blown too.

Ty Vulpine

Also Ty

Possibly this one too

Bambi and to some extent trpdwarf

Ben

Gatode

Zeke

Nylak to some weird extent

We all know who these are.

Fuzzy Alien and his little me-too

That lombax person that agrees with everything Fuzzy says and does

Xipoid

Wolf-Bone again

Anyone here who argues for the fun of it.

Eli and that other chick

Jelly Hurwit

 Irreverent (yes I'm calling you old :B)

More at some point.

A lot of you on this forum

There's 37 people sometimes reading R&R with about 9 replying at any rate. This is for you 26 people.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 9, 2010)

someone do TyVulpine

whoops, ninja'd by batlich


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 9, 2010)

I did have a little too much fun with it. Some are too perfect.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 9, 2010)

Question, is there a person described on there that is crazy enough to mess with the big dogs?


----------



## Willow (Jul 9, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Question, is there a person described on there that is crazy enough to mess with the big dogs?


 Probably, but I don't feel like looking for it

Besides, I'm a puppy :3


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Besides, I'm a puppy :3


 But not a Rottweiler puppy.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Probably, but I don't feel like looking for it
> 
> Besides, I'm a puppy :3


 
But I don't see how you could end up as a big dog :O
Willow being a jerk to people and isn't afraid to go off on them just makes my head hurt



Jashwa said:


> But not a Rottweiler puppy.


 
THIS


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 9, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> Load Blown


 
hahahaha oh snap


----------



## Willow (Jul 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> But not a Rottweiler puppy.


 Oh, then what would you say I am?


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Oh, then what would you say I am?


 That innocent lady thing that someone posted earlier, that's fits you perfect x3


----------



## Willow (Jul 9, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> That innocent lady thing that someone posted earlier, that's fits you perfect x3


 That was before..


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> That was before..


 
Well now you are just you, you don't seem to have much of a thing on the flame warriors place but I'm too lazy to check, maybe Jashwa will look for you


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 9, 2010)

Myself: Probably some Coffee Klatch-Ennui-Lurker hybrid or something.


----------



## Willow (Jul 9, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Well now you are just you, you don't seem to have much of a thing on the flame warriors place but I'm too lazy to check, maybe Jashwa will look for you


 I said Jekyll and Hyde and Rottweiler Puppy earlier


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Oh, then what would you say I am?


 Not memorable enough to get a special title.


----------



## Willow (Jul 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Not memorable enough to get a special title.


 :c

*wordswordswordswords*


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> :c
> 
> *wordswordswordswords*


 
That's ok...at least you aren't an evil clown >.>


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 9, 2010)

Poke poke poke poke.

My armor penetration is higher than yours. :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 9, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Poke poke poke poke.
> 
> My armor penetration is higher than yours. :V



What flame warrior would you be? :O


----------



## SirRob (Jul 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Not memorable enough to get a special title.


How the heck does that work? She has 9000+ posts. She's left an impression on this forum, you can't deny that.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 9, 2010)

I could've sworn this was posted more recently, but if so, my search-fu is failing me.

Pretty sure I match about 5+ of those depending on my mood/level of drunkeness/idiocy of posts present



SirRob said:


> How the heck does that work? She has 9000+ posts. She's left an impression on this forum, you can't deny that.


 
I can't think of a single memorable post or thread myself.

To me she's just "that one who posts a lot".


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> How the heck does that work? She has 9000+ posts. She's left an impression on this forum, you can't deny that.


 
But she isn't flame warrior material bro


----------



## SirRob (Jul 9, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I can't think of a single memorable post or thread myself.
> 
> To me she's just "that one who posts a lot".


I'm sure there's a title for that somewhere in the list.


----------



## Willow (Jul 9, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I can't think of a single memorable post or thread myself.
> 
> To me she's just "that one who posts a lot".


 Pretty much


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I'm sure there's a title for that somewhere in the list.


 Probably but then you gotta hunt it down, what would you be? :O


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 9, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> What flame warrior would you be? :O


 
A This and this.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Pretty much


http://redwing.hutman.net/~mreed/warriorshtm/grunter.htm


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> http://redwing.hutman.net/~mreed/warriorshtm/grunter.htm


 I'd have to say that is pretty much you xD


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 9, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Poke poke poke poke.
> 
> My armor penetration is higher than yours. :V


 d'awwww


south syde dobe said:


> What flame warrior would you be? :O


 The cutest one.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> d'awwww
> 
> The cutest one.



Who him or you?


Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> A This and this.


 
The first one I see but you don't see much of a troller IMO


----------



## SirRob (Jul 9, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'd have to say that is pretty much you xD


Now, I don't write paragraphs, but I don't think I'd be considered that.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 9, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Who him or you?


 Her.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Her.


 
Zeke...is a lady?


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 9, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Zeke...is a lady?


 Is he?


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 9, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Who him or you?
> 
> 
> The first one I see but you don't see much of a troller IMO


 
You should've seen me with the debacle over the RealID issue.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Is he?


 
Well you sorta had me confused when you quoted me while I was quoting Zeko though I see you was talking about willow...I'd
have to agree though, if there was something that had to do deal with being cute, willow wins hands down


----------



## Willow (Jul 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Now, I don't write paragraphs, but I don't think I'd be considered that.


 I don't do it that _often_ anymore really though..

Only in General Time Wasting for the most part


----------



## Tally (Jul 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Now, I don't write paragraphs, but I don't think I'd be considered that.


 
Neither would I. 
http://redwing.hutman.net/~mreed/warriorshtm/bigcat.htm maybe?


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 9, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Zeke...is a lady?


 
lol


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 9, 2010)

There are still people who don't now Zeke's real gender? Lol wut?

That said I have no idea how within the ToS this thread is....or not the thread so much as some people's responses.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 9, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Well you sorta had me confused when you quoted me while I was quoting Zeko though I see you was talking about willow...I'd
> have to agree though, if there was something that had to do deal with being cute, willow wins hands down


 I wasn't talking about Willow.



Trpdwarf said:


> There are still people who don't now Zeke's real  gender? Lol wut?
> 
> That said I have no idea how within the ToS  this thread is....or not the thread so much as some people's  responses.


 This thread is fine. You leave it be.


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 9, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> There are still people who don't now Zeke's real gender? Lol wut?
> 
> That said I have no idea how within the ToS this thread is....or not the thread so much as some people's responses.


 Threads naming other users aren't actually against the rules.

Don't be an overzealous nanny, this thread is harmless.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I wasn't talking about Willow.


 
Trpdwarf or you?



Rilvor said:


> Threads naming other users aren't actually against the rules.
> 
> Don't be an overzealous nanny, this thread is harmless.


 

She's a mod. Trp is entitled to be a wet blanket.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I wasn't talking about Willow.


 
then who?


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 9, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> That said I have no idea how within the ToS this thread is....or not the thread so much as some people's responses.


 
http://redwing.hutman.net/~mreed/warriorshtm/killjoy.htm


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 9, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> Threads naming other users aren't actually against the rules.
> 
> Don't be an overzealous nanny, this thread is harmless.


 
It could be a trap.



LizardKing said:


> http://redwing.hutman.net/~mreed/warriorshtm/killjoy.htm


 As a mod that is supposed to be my job isn't it :C I don't want to kill this thread. It's hilarious.


----------



## Willow (Jul 9, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> then who?


 He was answering your question, which was directed towards Zeke, I believe


----------



## SirRob (Jul 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I don't do it that _often_ anymore really though..
> 
> Only in General Time Wasting for the most part


Well, that's where you hang out the most, right?


Tally said:


> Neither would I.
> http://redwing.hutman.net/~mreed/warriorshtm/bigcat.htm maybe?


For me? That's one of the ones I listed for myself.


Trpdwarf said:


> There are still people who don't now Zeke's real gender? Lol wut?
> 
> That said I have no idea how within the ToS this thread is....or not the thread so much as some people's responses.


Trpdwarf: http://redwing.hutman.net/~mreed/warriorshtm/garble.htm

Lock now?


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> He was answering your question, which was directed towards Zeke, I believe


 
That still doesn't answer who willow :\
He said her and wasn't talking to you and trp didn't show up till just now


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 9, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> http://redwing.hutman.net/~mreed/warriorshtm/killjoy.htm


 
More apt. :V


----------



## Willow (Jul 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Well, that's where you hang out the most, right?


 It seems like that doesn't it?

But it appears a few people are above me


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Trpdwarf: http://redwing.hutman.net/~mreed/warriorshtm/garble.htm
> 
> Lock now?



That's more of Wolf Bone or Axelfox.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Well, that's where you hang out the most, right?
> For me? That's one of the ones I listed for myself.
> Trpdwarf: http://redwing.hutman.net/~mreed/warriorshtm/garble.htm
> 
> Lock now?


 
I'm a gabbledegook speaking foreigner? Lol. Noo lok for U.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 9, 2010)

I have no idea. I've never thought about it too much.


----------



## Aden (Jul 9, 2010)

Where's the one that just goes around telling people that they're wrong
that would be a good fit c:


----------



## SirRob (Jul 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It seems like that doesn't it?
> 
> But it appears a few people are above me


Hey, I'm not at the top of that list.


Trpdwarf said:


> I'm a gabbledegook speaking foreigner? Lol. Noo lok for U.


Pssh, eventually it'll be locked by _someone._ Why bother waiting.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Hey, I'm not at the top of that list.
> Pssh, eventually it'll be locked by _someone._ Why bother waiting.


 
I dun wanna be a killjoy.

That said it's not my fault if I leave a thread open and someone else comes in and is a kill-joy.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Hey, I'm not at the top of that list.
> Pssh, eventually it'll be locked by _someone._ Why bother waiting.


 
but it's awesome, no lock x3


----------



## SirRob (Jul 9, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I dun wanna be a killjoy.
> 
> That said it's not my fault if I leave a thread open and someone else comes in and is a kill-joy.


You can just delete the thread entirely, can't you? That way no one will no you did it. Or can only supermods and above do that?


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You can just delete the thread entirely, can't you? That way no one will no you did it. Or can only supermods and above do that?


 
Don't invoke the wrath of da gods, homes!


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 9, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Don't invoke the wrath of da gods, homes!


 What he said man D:

Also this thread is awesome


----------



## Willow (Jul 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Hey, I'm not at the top of that list.


 Well it's certainly not me

I haven't really posted much there today


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You can just delete the thread entirely, can't you? That way no one will no you did it. Or can only supermods and above do that?


 
I don't know. I've never deleted a thread before. I would hope that if a mod deletes a thread there is still some trace that at least other mods/admins can pick up. But that's off-topic and neither here neither there. If some whiner comes in and wants his or her name taken down I'd gladly edit posts to take the name out if it meant keeping this thread open.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 9, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Trpdwarf or you?


 Trp is not cute. She's a killjoy.


----------



## Browder (Jul 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Browder?


 
I started out like this. Now I'm like the hypocritical failure version of it.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 9, 2010)

Browder said:


> I started out like this. Now I'm like the hypocritical failure version of it.


 
I haven't looked through all the things but so far the evil clown suits me


----------



## Takun (Jul 9, 2010)

Dobe, the "managed to make nearly 9000 posts without contributing anything of significance" suits you:B


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 9, 2010)

...clicked wrong button, lul


----------



## Willow (Jul 9, 2010)

I did contribute at least one significant thread imo

It's in Three Frags


----------



## Asswings (Jul 9, 2010)

Willow, from what I've seen, you're like that kid that's always following the group of older friends along, constantly piping up in  every conversation as an attempt to be part of them. They put up with said kid, but the kid is always kind of brushed aside. "Am I cool now guys? Guys?" "Uh. Yeah. Sure."

I don't know if there's a warrior for that, the list was tl;dr.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 9, 2010)

Ticon said:


> Willow, from what I've seen, you're like that kid that's always following the group of older friends along, constantly piping up in  every conversation as an attempt to be part of them. They put up with said kid, but the kid is always kind of brushed aside. "Am I cool now guys? Guys?" "Uh. Yeah. Sure."
> 
> I don't know if there's a warrior for that, the list was tl;dr.


 
damn...he's right :[
My turn Ticon :3


----------



## Willow (Jul 9, 2010)

Ticon said:


> Willow, from what I've seen, you're like that kid that's always following the group of older friends along, constantly piping up in  every conversation as an attempt to be part of them. They put up with said kid, but the kid is always kind of brushed aside. "Am I cool now guys? Guys?" "Uh. Yeah. Sure."
> 
> I don't know if there's a warrior for that, the list was tl;dr.


 The Me-Too?

Whatever though


----------



## Asswings (Jul 9, 2010)

Not a Me-Too. Something different. IDK.



south syde dobe said:


> damn...he's right :[
> My turn Ticon :3


I don't do tricks on command.
Also I'm a chick.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 9, 2010)

Takun said:


> Dobe, the "managed to make nearly 9000 posts without contributing anything of significance" suits you:B


 We finally found something for Willow as well.

And pheonix.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 9, 2010)

Maybe I'm http://redwing.hutman.net/~mreed/warriorshtm/ennui.htm


----------



## Seas (Jul 9, 2010)

I think I'm somewhere between Lurker and Big Cat.


----------



## Kommodore (Jul 9, 2010)

Was an Eagle Scout last time, and still am an Eagle scout now. For the life of me I can't find that old thread though... 

A few regulars certainly come to mind when going through this list.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 9, 2010)

Ticon said:


> Not a Me-Too. Something different. IDK.
> 
> 
> I don't do tricks on command.
> Also I'm a chick.



Aww alright but it really doesn't matter if you are a girl or a guy on these forums :\


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 9, 2010)

Lonely Guy i think? Where's the "perverted as fuck" option


----------



## Tycho (Jul 9, 2010)

Molly said:


> Lonely Guy i think? Where's the "perverted as fuck" option


 
There's a "Perv" option.  And there's "Strumpet" too.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 9, 2010)

Tycho said:


> There's a "Perv" option.  And there's "Strumpet" too.


 oh derp


----------



## Alstor (Jul 9, 2010)

More or less this, without the lethal attacks.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 9, 2010)

Molly said:


> oh derp


 


Jashwa said:


> Shenz, but xxxkittyxxx to a greater degree.


 Beat you to it.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Beat you to it.



I wasn't on your list.
We can't be friends anymore. :V


----------



## Qoph (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm the big cat :3


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 9, 2010)

Ticon said:


> I wasn't on your list.
> We can't be friends anymore. :V


 You haven't been around and I completely forgot your posting style. Tough luck.


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You haven't been around and I completely forgot your posting style. Tough luck.


 
Just say ASSWINGS and all will be forgiven.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You haven't been around and I completely forgot your posting style. Tough luck.



See that? Right there? It's a single tear. Yep.
Just messin' with you dude.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 9, 2010)

Qoph said:


> I'm the big cat :3


 
KITTY!


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 9, 2010)

ASSWINGS


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Beat you to it.


 My name is Shenzi and I don't read the first page of a discussion


----------



## Asswings (Jul 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> ASSWINGS


 flap flap flap flap

h8ters gonna h8


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 9, 2010)

Molly said:


> My name is Shenzi and I don't read the first page of a discussion


 
You've probably got it the wrong way round. You read the first page, then don't bother reading all the random drivel, sex talk, and atrakaj/Blues that the thread will inevitably devolve into.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 9, 2010)

Jashwa, which one do you think I'd be?


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 9, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Jashwa, which one do you think I'd be?


 


Takun said:


> Dobe, the "managed to make nearly 9000 posts without contributing anything of significance" suits you:B


 

Why do people keep asking for my opinions?


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Why do people keep asking for my opinions?


 
You have more posts than everyone else on this site combined. You should know absolutely everything ever because you were probably there to witness it.


----------



## Kommodore (Jul 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Why do people keep asking for my opinions?


 
You are a popular guy, your attention is a hot commodity. 

Market that shit.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Why do people keep asking for my opinions?


 
Cause you know stuff like that :V
Also you got alot of posts and out of most of the older fags here, I respect you though you might not feel the same way but
I don't really care


----------



## Alstor (Jul 9, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> You have more posts than everyone else on this site combined.


 Combine Ratte's and Thatch's post counts. Yeah, you over-exaggerating a bit.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 9, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Combine Ratte's and Thatch's post counts. Yeah, you over-exaggerating a bit.


 
I got feesh :3


----------



## Willow (Jul 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Why do people keep asking for my opinions?


Because you seem to know more about us than we know about ourselves



Alstor said:


> Combine Ratte's and Thatch's post counts. Yeah, you over-exaggerating a bit.


 Don't forget Tycho


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 9, 2010)

15,140 - 1,961,737 what's the difference


EDIT: but holy shit that's nearly 1% of all posts. That's actually pretty fucking amazing really.

I wonder if the total includes forum games or deleted posts.


I remember screenshot-ing the 666,666 total post count. I can't believe we've reached nearly 2 million already


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 9, 2010)

So jashwa, you up for it?


----------



## Kommodore (Jul 9, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> 15,140 - 1,961,737 what's the difference
> 
> 
> EDIT: but holy shit that's nearly 1% of all posts. That's actually pretty fucking amazing really.


 That reminds me, when I first joined the faf the forum software kept statistics like "total time spent logged on" and "total % of forum posts" -iirc. Uh, anyway. 

getting anywhere near 1% of the total posts in a forum of this size is an... I want to say "achievement" but I am not sure if that is the right word. :k


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 9, 2010)

Damn he left didn't he ;^;


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 9, 2010)

Kommodore said:


> That reminds me, when I first joined the faf the forum software kept statistics like "total time spent logged on" and "total % of forum posts" -iirc. Uh, anyway.
> 
> getting anywhere near 1% of the total posts in a forum of this size is an... I want to say "achievement" but I am not sure if that is the right word. :k


 
That would be an interesting thing to still have, but it's probably a good thing we don't have it. If I knew how much time I'd spent logged onto here I'd probably commit suicide.

Oh and I found the screenshot, 16th November 2008 at 0:55 GMT was when we had 666,666 posts.


----------



## kyle19 (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm Eagle Scout and Axelfox was definitely Target.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jul 9, 2010)

Why do so many people assume they're big cats?

I'm guessing I'm an Enfant Provocateur on this forum, but there isn't a lot of info there. Among several other forums I'm a Grammarian and a Tireless Rebutter.


----------



## Willow (Jul 9, 2010)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> Why do so many people assume they're big cats?


 A lot of regulars like to mess with new members who make a target out of themselves

(I'd say I'm a bit of a big cat but everyone would be like LAWL NO UR NOT)


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> A lot of regulars like to mess with new members who make a target out of themselves
> 
> (I'd say I'm a bit of a big cat but everyone would be like LAWL NO UR NOT)


 
You're an adorable loli-shota wolf with teeny eyes. again. (yay)


----------



## SirRob (Jul 9, 2010)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> Why do so many people assume they're big cats?
> 
> I'm guessing I'm an Enfant Provocateur on this forum, but there isn't a lot of info there. Among several other forums I'm a Grammarian and a Tireless Rebutter.


I'm guessing it's because most people like to browse the forums for something interesting. Surprising, huh?

Also, furries.


----------



## Trance (Jul 9, 2010)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> Why do so many people assume they're big cats?
> 
> I'm guessing I'm an Enfant Provocateur on this forum, but there isn't a lot of info there. Among several other forums I'm a Grammarian and a Tireless Rebutter.


 
Lol, I was the first to post as a Big Cat.


----------



## Carenath (Jul 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I wasn't talking about Willow.
> 
> This thread is fine. You leave it be.


 It's rather amusing actually, considering how apt a number of those descriptions are... now I just need to find the right one that covers our resident Mall-Cop Scapegoating Dramalings..



Rilvor said:


> Threads naming other users aren't actually against the rules.


 It depends on the thread.

As for me: Admin.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> So jashwa, you up for it?


 Am I up for what?


----------



## Browder (Jul 10, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Am I up for what?


 
I think he wants you to choose a warrior for him.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 10, 2010)

Browder said:


> I think he wants you to choose a warrior for him.


 Why would I do that?


----------



## Browder (Jul 10, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Why would I do that?


 
Beats me. Maybe since you spent so much trouble doing a lot of people, he confused you with someone who gave back to the community.

Yeah, I think it's pretty hilarious too.


----------



## Alstor (Jul 10, 2010)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> Why do so many people assume they're big cats?


 I don't know. I may just be a lurker.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 10, 2010)

Browder said:


> Beats me. Maybe since you spent so much trouble doing a lot of people, he confused you with someone who gave back to the community.
> 
> Yeah, I think it's pretty hilarious too.



Browder... I think you kind of need a break. At least for tonight, let yourself calm down a bit. At this rate, I think you'll accidentally say something you'll regret later. And you just... don't seem happy at all tonight. Might improve your mood? 

I don't fucking know. Whatever.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 10, 2010)

Browder said:


> Beats me. Maybe since you spent so much trouble doing a lot of people, he confused you with someone who gave back to the community.
> 
> Yeah, I think it's pretty hilarious too.


It wasn't trouble. It was passing the time. 

I wouldn't consider South Syde part of the community. He's just some guy who posts dumb shit that people don't care about.


----------



## Browder (Jul 10, 2010)

Ticon said:


> Browder... I think you kind of need a break. At least for tonight, let yourself calm down a bit. At this rate, I think you'll accidentally say something you'll regret later. And you just... don't seem happy at all tonight. Might improve your mood?
> 
> I don't fucking know. Whatever.


 
Dude I'm kidding. I make fun of Jashwa like this all the time. Everyone does. He's so hateful that it's become a joke.

But yes I need sleep.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 10, 2010)

Browder said:


> Dude I'm kidding. I make fun of Jashwa like this all the time. Everyone does. He's so hateful that it's become a joke.
> 
> But yes I need sleep.



I know everyone does but I wasn't saying that based on just this thread. XD You just seem very resentful tonight, which I haven't been back long enough to see for sure, but it just feels off for you or something.
IDK. DERP DERP PRETENDING TO FIGURE OUT PEOPLE ON THE INTERWEBS.


----------



## Icky (Jul 10, 2010)

Part Evil Clown, part Xenophobe, and part whatever other one I have forgotten.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 10, 2010)

Ticon said:


> I know everyone does but I wasn't saying that based on just this thread. XD You just seem very resentful tonight, which I haven't been back long enough to see for sure, but it just feels off for you or something.
> IDK. DERP DERP PRETENDING TO FIGURE OUT PEOPLE ON THE INTERWEBS.


 It does sound like Browder mad. 

Don't worry, you're not that rusty, Asswings.


----------



## Browder (Jul 10, 2010)

Ticon said:


> I know everyone does but I wasn't saying that based on just this thread. XD You just seem very resentful tonight, which I haven't been back long enough to see for sure, but it just feels off for you or something.
> IDK. DERP DERP PRETENDING TO FIGURE OUT PEOPLE ON THE INTERWEBS.


 
The forum...it _did_ things to me. D:

Just kidding. Thanks for your concern, Ticon. G'night.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 10, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I wouldn't consider South Syde part of the community. He's just some guy who posts dumb shit that people don't care about.


I'm sure I saw a title for that somewhere.


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 10, 2010)

Big Cat seems to fit my status here.


----------



## Aden (Jul 10, 2010)

ITT: Everyone with over 1000 posts thinks they're a "Big Cat" or "Big Dog".

I dunno if people classifying themselves is really all that apt.


----------



## Browder (Jul 10, 2010)

Aden said:


> ITT: Everyone with over 1000 posts thinks they're a "Big Cat".


 
I think it should be everyone over ten thousand personally. And even then they'd have to demonstrate their cattyness.


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 10, 2010)

Browder said:


> I think it should be everyone over ten thousand personally. And even then they'd have to demonstrate their cattyness.


 
-scratch, hiss?-


----------



## Kommodore (Jul 10, 2010)

Browder said:


> I think it should be everyone over ten thousand personally.


 
It is an attitude and the way you are perceived on the forum, 

very little to do with post count.


----------



## Telnac (Jul 10, 2010)

*lol*  Good stuff.

If I had to classify myself, it's be a strange mix of Ent, Propellerhead, Deacon, Capitalista, Ideologue and Philosopher with a hint of Necromancer just to make things fun.


----------



## Willow (Jul 10, 2010)

Kommodore said:


> It is an attitude and the way you are perceived on the forum,
> 
> very little to do with post count.


 It's pretty much your own judgment call on this really


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 10, 2010)

I got a question, what flame warriors combined would make for the ultimate flame warrior?


----------

